# Bataleon ET/Airobic flex?



## mtkingery (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a mostly park board (mostly rails, and some small kickers), but something that I can take on the whole mountain too. I'm split pretty even between the Evil Twin and the Airobic (both in a 151). I would definitely go for the Airobic, but I don't want it to be completely useless outside of the park. And I'm worried that the ET is too stiff to butter easily, press, lock onto rails, etc. Does anyone know how the flexes of the two compare to the skate banana? I'm about 5 foot 7, 155 pounds if that makes a difference. Thanks.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

either the ET of fun.kink if you are gonna hit jumps/all mountain.
i rode the evil twin last season. its totally ideal for any jump, but it can also be taken on some rails&boxes.
i rode my buddy's skate naner and the flex felt pretty much identical except the RC gave me more height on my presses (also his board was either 4 or 6 cm bigger).
also seeing that your 2 inches shorter than me and your looking for a jib booard, maybe think about stepping down to a 147/49 :dunno:

just a press to illustrate the lock-in flex








147 Bataleon Evil Twin 2007-2008
5'9" 137lbs


Halloween ill be testing out my new 09-10 funkink usa and ill tell you how that is


----------



## mtkingery (Oct 25, 2009)

Hurl3y182 said:


> either the ET of fun.kink if you are gonna hit jumps/all mountain.
> i rode the evil twin last season. its totally ideal for any jump, but it can also be taken on some rails&boxes.
> i rode my buddy's skate naner and the flex felt pretty much identical except the RC gave me more height on my presses (also his board was either 4 or 6 cm bigger).
> also seeing that your 2 inches shorter than me and your looking for a jib booard, maybe think about stepping down to a 147/49 :dunno:
> ...


The only thing keeping me from a fun.kink is that I would think jibs would be harder because of the more narrow flat base on the tbt, as opposed to the true twin tbt on the ET and airobic. But if you get around to it, for sure do a little mini review of how the fun.kink compares to the ET and banana, especially flex wise. Thanks man


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

ET if you want to be able to do some AM. Airobic stays in the park.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Airobic stays in the park.


Mine doesn't...I ride it all over the mtn and it does decent.


----------



## mtkingery (Oct 25, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Mine doesn't...I ride it all over the mtn and it does decent.


How much of a noodle is it outside of the park? And how much more flex does it have than a banana? A banana and a super stiff burton jussi are all I've ridden in a few years so I don't have much else to compare it to.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Your height/weight and length of the board also plays a factor in that. You want the ET, man.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> You want the ET, man.


Since this years ET is a sintruded base, I concur.



mtkingery said:


> How much of a noodle is it outside of the park? And how much more flex does it have than a banana? A banana and a super stiff burton jussi are all I've ridden in a few years so I don't have much else to compare it to.


It is pretty noodlerific outside of the park, but unless you are trying to set land speed records down the hill, or you are euro-carving a black run at speed, you will be ok. I wouldn't take it off any 50 footers or anything, but it's not horrible...And that's coming from someone that weighs 215lbs.

Never ridden a Banana or a Jussi, so I can't compare em.


----------



## mtkingery (Oct 25, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Since this years ET is a sintruded base, I concur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ridden an ET and airobic? if you have, is the flex difference huge between the two?


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

mtkingery said:


> Have you ridden an ET and airobic? if you have, is the flex difference huge between the two?


ive ridden the ET (flex 5-5-5) and the FUNKINK (3.5-3.5-3.5) and there is a quite a noticeable difference (the airobic is 4-2-4). the ET has a real nice mid flex that feels poppy. the funkink gives allllllllot easier. 
im expecting the airobic to be a wet noodle strictly for buttering, jibs, and fooling around.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hurl3y182 said:


> im expecting the airobic to be a wet noodle strictly for buttering, jibs, and fooling around.


Yup, I picked one up for this season specifically for that.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

mtkingery said:


> Have you ridden an ET and airobic? if you have, is the flex difference huge between the two?


Have only ridden the Airobic and the Riot. IMO, the main reason to get an ET is the sintruded base. Unless you weigh a ton, the Airobic will work decently well for the whole mountain. I weigh 215lbs and have no problem riding it on greens/blues/blacks/moguls etc. It is a noodle, but it's not a POS when you take it outside the park.


----------



## mtkingery (Oct 25, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Have only ridden the Airobic and the Riot. IMO, the main reason to get an ET is the sintruded base. Unless you weigh a ton, the Airobic will work decently well for the whole mountain. I weigh 215lbs and have no problem riding it on greens/blues/blacks/moguls etc. It is a noodle, but it's not a POS when you take it outside the park.


How much of a difference does the sintruded base make compared to what the airobic has? I really don't know much about the different bases. And what size would you recommend I get? I'm definitely smaller than you, 5'7 155 pounds. Definitely either the 147 and 151, not sure which though. Thanks for all your help man


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

mtkingery said:


> How much of a difference does the sintruded base make compared to what the airobic has? I really don't know much about the different bases. And what size would you recommend I get? I'm definitely smaller than you, 5'7 155 pounds. Definitely either the 147 and 151, not sure which though. Thanks for all your help man


The base makes a HUGE difference IMHO. The extruded base isn't meant to hold wax, so after a couple runs, the wax is all gone on an extruded base, so the edges start to drag. Depending on your wax and the snow conditions, the same thing will eventually happen on a sintered or sintruded base, but it will take much, much longer. When the edges get dry and you start to drag when you are on edge, it sucks!

Size - totally depends on what you want the board to do. For more jib oriented, I'd get the 147. For more all mtn, get the 151.


----------



## pngboarder (Sep 15, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> The base makes a HUGE difference IMHO. The extruded base isn't meant to hold wax, so after a couple runs, the wax is all gone on an extruded base, so the edges start to drag. Depending on your wax and the snow conditions, the same thing will eventually happen on a sintered or sintruded base, but it will take much, much longer. When the edges get dry and you start to drag when you are on edge, it sucks!
> 
> Size - totally depends on what you want the board to do. For more jib oriented, I'd get the 147. For more all mtn, get the 151.


Hey if you have any more reviews on the FUN KINK usa I would love to hear what you think about it. I ride park 95% of the time since I work in one and spend 65% of my time jibbin around and on rails, the other 35% on jumps. I've been going back and forth between the ET 55, airobic 55 and the Fun Kink USA 53. I think I'm leaning more towards the Funkink. I'm 146lbs and 5'11. Thanks for any reviews. Ohh yeah Last year I got a proform but this year I can't get a reply back from them about one. If anyone knows how I could get in contact with them that would be great. Thanks. Or they might just be cutting back on proforms this winter.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

pngboarder said:


> Hey if you have any more reviews on the FUN KINK usa I would love to hear what you think about it. I ride park 95% of the time since I work in one and spend 65% of my time jibbin around and on rails, the other 35% on jumps. I've been going back and forth between the ET 55, airobic 55 and the Fun Kink USA 53. I think I'm leaning more towards the Funkink. I'm 146lbs and 5'11. Thanks for any reviews. Ohh yeah Last year I got a proform but this year I can't get a reply back from them about one. If anyone knows how I could get in contact with them that would be great. Thanks. Or they might just be cutting back on proforms this winter.


Ive rode my new funkink usa for 3 days now. and in my opinion, with the FSTBT the feel of a triplebase board is alot more aggressive, that could be a good thing and bad. It took few runs to get used to it but once you get the feel, its smooth sailing from there on out.

Also the flex seems a bit softer than the 2008-9 funkink. it butters like a champ but not so much that you can fold the thing in half. as for rails and jibs, i think its great compared to the eviltwin, even with the smaller flat base it was easy to lock into 50-50s or even nose resses.

the board has a fair bit of pop too. not as much as the ET but considering the flex of the board its not bad at all.
i wasnt able to try out any kickers seeing its too early in the season

the only problems ive ran into with the board is the sidewall. after a day of riding i noticed that there was a puncture along the back toeside edge. whether it was from a rail, a skier behind me in the lift line, or bumping boards on the lift (im goofy all my friends are regs) im not sure, but it was repairable so its no fault to bataleon.



as for the proform, i just emailed their USA contact and i got a reply within a week (back in august). They could be cutting back now, but its anyones guess...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Hurl3y182 said:


> the only problems ive ran into with the board is the sidewall. after a day of riding i noticed that there was a puncture along the back toeside edge. whether it was from a rail, a skier behind me in the lift line, or bumping boards on the lift (im goofy all my friends are regs) im not sure, but it was repairable so its no fault to bataleon.


Could this be a quality issue? I was thinking of picking up a Aerobic this season just to F around with but given that my current board has been bumped, banged and crushed and never produced a puncture, I'm kinnda worried.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Hurl3y182 said:


> in my opinion, with the FSTBT the feel of a triplebase board is alot more aggressive, that could be a good thing and bad.


Personally, I didn't like the FSTBT. It felt way different than the Twin TBT that I was used to and even though I rode it for a few hours, I could never get used to it.

As for quality issue - I've got 20+ days on my Riot and 10 days on the Airobic and have never had a problem with either.


----------



## pngboarder (Sep 15, 2009)

mmmmmm....well I would prefer to have twin, thats what I'm used to. Thats the only thing I don't like about the funkink and the ET does not come in a 53. Maybe I could step down to a 51 ET and that would be small but what I'm looking for. I normally ride a 55. What about FSTBT stuck out the most to you that you didn't like? Thanks for some great reviews guys.


----------

